# Do you have problems with lag on your island?



## Believe (Jul 6, 2020)

My island is nearing completion in terms of development and I feel like I have a noticeable amount of lag in a lot of places. I know it's because of item, trees, and such, but I also don't think I have that crowded of an island. It's quite frustrating to play with and I've experienced it a number of times in other really crowded / packed island. I just don't know how people can get to a point of near full development on their island and not have this issue? How is your island holding up with lag?

Do flowers impact it as well? Bushes? I might actually look to remove some greenery if it's something that can help with the processing.


----------



## Nami (Jul 6, 2020)

So far I havent had issues. I've had a ton of overgrowth in terms of flowers. My island is fairly well decorated but I'm sure there are some with more items placed than mine who may be running into lag.


----------



## SirSean (Jul 6, 2020)

I haven't had any lag issues yet but there's some noticeable pop in every now and again.


----------



## Feraligator (Jul 6, 2020)

Yeah I do for sure. It's not completely full, but I do have quite a few flowers, bushes and trees around. It's definitely frustrating because it hurts my eyes faster so I have to stop playing after only like 5 minutes because of the low framerates causing so much blurriness, or walk slowly through the laggy areas, but I have to deal with it because I like the way my island is. It's like Korok forest from BotW, that place was laggy because of all the trees and shrubs.

I'm slowly swapping out flowers for rocks and other non-moving items but it's not really helping that much unforch.


----------



## Believe (Jul 6, 2020)

Jez said:


> Yeah I do for sure. It's not completely full, but I do have quite a few flowers, bushes and trees around. It's definitely frustrating because it hurts my eyes faster so I have to stop playing after only like 5 minutes because of the low framerates causing so much blurriness, or walk slowly through the laggy areas, but I have to deal with it because I like the way my island is. It's like Korok forest from BotW, that place was laggy because of all the trees and shrubs.
> 
> I'm slowly swapping out flowers for rocks and other non-moving items but it's not really helping that much unforch.


My island is very foresty too  Isabelle is telling me to get rid of trees and this is probably the exact reason they even made that a rule for 5 stars. Really unfortunate because I love the overgrown tree effect


----------



## Feraligator (Jul 6, 2020)

Believe said:


> My island is very foresty too  Isabelle is telling me to get rid of trees and this is probably the exact reason they even made that a rule for 5 stars. Really unfortunate because I love the overgrown tree effect


Yeah I think they made that a thing because of the frame drops. Unfortunately, anything that's animated will cause lag if there's too much of it to render, I believe. If you're fine with removing flowers, maybe try that and see if it helps.

It happens on another game I play simply because of the tiny animations of things, like raindrops. It's usually fine early game when there isn't much happening, but come late game, the raindrops actually add to the lag.


----------



## Believe (Jul 6, 2020)

Jez said:


> Yeah I think they made that a thing because of the frame drops. Unfortunately, anything that's animated will cause lag if there's too much of it to render, I believe. If you're fine with removing flowers, maybe try that and see if it helps.
> 
> It happens on another game I play simply because of the tiny animations of things, like raindrops. It's usually fine early game when there isn't much happening, but come late game, the raindrops actually add to the lag.


Yea Ill start with flowers and move onto trees if it continues heavily ;-; I think the trees add a significant amount more than the flowers though so might have to do some choppity chopping


----------



## dizzy bone (Jul 6, 2020)

I get lag in my marketplace that is very item-heavy during the day/afternoon. Nights are usually fine and I don't experience any lag. I experience more pop-ins than lag though.


----------



## Xeleron (Jul 6, 2020)

I haven't experienced any of these issues, although, after reading some replies I'm afraid it might happen near my museum since it's jam-packed with flowers, two waterfalls, and the teacup ride (which I always leave on)... all the flowers are of the same type and color, so I'm hoping this might prevent the issue from happening. 

@Jez I LOVE your sig!!


----------



## Feraligator (Jul 6, 2020)

Xeleron said:


> I haven't experienced any of these issues, although, after reading some replies I'm afraid it might happen near my museum since it's jam-packed with flowers, two waterfalls, and the teacup ride (which I always leave on)... all the flowers are of the same type and color, so I'm hoping this might prevent the issue from happening.
> 
> @Jez I LOVE your sig!!


Thank you


----------



## Thom.02 (Jul 6, 2020)

I haven't experienced lag at all. Maybe you don't have enough space on your switch or something?


----------



## Meira (Jul 6, 2020)

I posted a similar thread the other day and this response from @JSS, I found was informative. 



JSS said:


> In a normally decorated island there shouldn't be any particular number of a single thing that determines lag. Animated items like hedges, fish, bugs, flowers, trees, etc add to it especially if it's windy or stormy. Waterfalls. The number of characters in one area may add to it (especially if they're at the Resident Services plaza). Items that give out lighting probably add to it (floor lights, etc.). Large objects add to it, like the monster and the robot. Too much clutter in one area adds to it. In my experience the area around Resident Services is more likely to see lag so keep that very open if you want zero lag ever, and even then don't quote me on that.


----------



## Leela (Jul 6, 2020)

I have an area with flowers on nearly every square, and my game lags as I walk through it so I have to regularly cull them. I never have problems on the rest of my island which is pretty open.


----------



## m00ngoose (Jul 6, 2020)

Flowers don't seem to cause it for me - I get it in one of my more built up/decorated areas where I literally watch all the items pop in one by one whenever I run by. I'm really happy with it though, so it would hurt to take it all down...


----------



## sleepydreepy (Jul 6, 2020)

Yes I have it in one area. I don't understand why it is happening here since I feel like compared to some of my other areas its not as "full," so I have no idea what causes it.  It's really annoying and sad since I really like that area but because of lag I don't visit it very often


----------



## Chris (Jul 6, 2020)

I don't experience it at all. My island is sparsely decorated.


----------



## Khaelis (Jul 6, 2020)

I experience a little around my overgrown flower area when there's a lot of wind, otherwise not really as my island is still pretty empty.


----------



## fluttershy300 (Jul 6, 2020)

There was a little bit yesterday. It had scared me but it hasn’t happened again yet.


----------



## orchidswhite (Jul 6, 2020)

Mine is super decorated with lots of furniture items everywhere.  It lags really bad on my island tbh and I had visitors tell me the same thing!  It's hard to play sometimes but I don't have the heart to make it less decorated because I love the overly decorated look.  my flower areas aren't too bad, it's mostly the furniture i place outside.


----------



## AutomationAir (Jul 6, 2020)

I’ve noticed some lag around my museum area which varies depending on the time of day and weather. It’s disappointing because it doesn’t feel like it’s that full, but I assume it’s because of my custom path (even if it is just a one tile design).


----------



## Hanif1807 (Jul 6, 2020)

my airport entrance kinda lags sometimes, especially when there are many villagers around

I visited someone's island with LOTS of decoration and boy, it lagged alot there, but he said he didn't experience it and i was like how?


----------



## milktae (Jul 6, 2020)

I find it kind of annoying when I walk past my museum since theres a lot of flowers around it


----------



## marieheiwa (Jul 6, 2020)

wow i didn’t know this was a thing and i thought my island was super cluttered! that’s real unlucky


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 6, 2020)

OH MY GOD I DO AND IT'S SOOOO AGGRAVATING

I know mine lags because like every square of my island has a flower on it, but could they really not optimize the game so that it could run even under strenuous general play?


----------



## nammie (Jul 6, 2020)

Yea frame rate drops have been happening on my island forever... it sucks nintendo hasnt rolled out any stabilization fixes for it. I'm also not sure if its my system just being old and not great or what, because some of my friends tell me they dont experience any lags in the places where I experience it when they visit my town.

 I also have no clue if it would be better if I played docked since I've only played on handheld so far.


----------



## Le Ham (Jul 6, 2020)

In one very specific area where multiple cliff levels and flowers combine at an incline, and I don't know if it's just the flowers or if the wedding set on the third cliff nearby has something to do with it. There's also a waterfall on the other side of Marina's house that used to cause trouble, but I think cutting down the flowers in my forest area behind that waterfall has helped a lot.


----------



## Lotusblossom (Jul 6, 2020)

Do you have a memory card and if so what kind and how big?? I dont know if anyones mentioned this.. but I heard somewhere that if you add a big memory card it could help maybe ??

	Post automatically merged: Jul 6, 2020

That's disappointing though I've been seeing this a lot lately on videos I've been watching.... I plan to use up a lot of space so I hope it doesnt happen to me.. I'm not even sure if I'm using my memory card or not but it's in there.. switch(lite)


----------



## rubyrubert (Jul 6, 2020)

No lag for me, and my island has a huge flower dump. I have a digital copy of the game and have lots if room on my SD card if that matters.

I do have a problem with furniture “popping in” sometimes though, like a pool or something if I sprint across my island. Does that count? I don’t have the game slow down, it’s just obvious that the item hasn’t loaded for a second


----------



## windwake-me-up-inside (Jul 6, 2020)

I have massive lag issues but I also play on a switch gotten at launch. Fairly high SD card, and physical cart. It's very bad but I stopped trying to fight it bc I want my island actually developed and not barren.


----------



## DawnAri (Jul 6, 2020)

yup.. especially the very decorated areas. frequently happens in my outdoor diner area ):
I also kept lots of bugs and flowers in one spot for a while and it lagged soooo much. 
I don't think flower cause it though because litterely every spot of my island is covered with them, it's always furniture

caught it lagging on video a while ago



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266654380310192128


----------



## JKDOS (Jul 6, 2020)

Believe said:


> Do flowers impact it as well? Bushes? I might actually look to remove some greenery if it's something that can help with the processing.



Any object that needs to be graphically rendered (and also loaded into memory) will likely take a hit on the FPS. So having multiple flowers on screen at once I would bet does cause performance issues of some scale. I'm sure though the flowers do very little harm compared to some furniture items, like fountains.


----------



## Cirice (Jul 6, 2020)

I feel I experienced a weird sudden lag last night, I was playing from 2am to 5, and by 4:30 items in the background took more time than usual to load. I don't know if it's because I've been playing too much?


----------



## Saga (Jul 6, 2020)

I don't have any lag, but my Switch has started getting warm (which has never happened before) and sometimes I get worried about it getting overheated. I'm starting to suspect that's due to all my overgrown flowers, so I've been slowly digging them up and selling them at Nook's. Six inventories of flowers down, and about twenty more to go. Sigh.... All those poor, broken shovels... xD


----------



## Stella-Io (Jul 6, 2020)

Yes so much! I have 2 areas in particular overrun with flowers that make my game lag. I have another area with both flowers (thou not many) and stacks of bug cases for Flick that make my game lag as well.


----------



## Chungus (Jul 6, 2020)

For me, I have floor lights all over my carnival grounds, and many times they don't load in time or otherwise clip in and out of existence. This also happens when I fly over my island.


----------



## seliph (Jul 6, 2020)

yeah i have a small part of my island where the frames die and i have no idea why that is, hopefully it's fixed soon


----------



## Tiffany (Jul 6, 2020)

I haven't had this issue luckily. My island is only at 4 stars and isabelle keeps telling me my scenery is lacking and i need to decorate my island from one end to the other. Here's a weird one though, my friend she has lag when swimming. Obviously you can't decorate in the water so i cant imagine what's causing it.


----------



## Larsi (Jul 6, 2020)

I got lag but the strange thing is it's in front of public services... not in the forest full of trees, weeds and flowers... not in the hybrid flower fields with also a lot of bushes and decoration. No at PS where there is well... ok some decoration but not as much as at the other places.


----------



## GEEBRASS (Jul 6, 2020)

It happens a lot when there is any gathering of villagers in the town square, and I've been adding a lot of trees back into the map and the lag ring seems to be spreading outward as I plant more.


----------



## rawstberry (Jul 6, 2020)

i definitely experienced a lag before in the area on my island that was literally cluttered with flowers, items and with a waterfall next to it. i have already cleared up the said area and everything went back to normal. but so far i haven't experienced that issue on the other parts of my island, however it makes me worry that after i finish decorading my town everything will be laggy because i plan to have a lot of flowers and they seem to be one of the main reasons why the frames drop.


----------



## JSS (Jul 7, 2020)

nammie said:


> I'm also not sure if its my system just being old and not great or what, because some of my friends tell me they dont experience any lags



Yeah, some say they have lag and others don't but I don't think it's due to older systems. I have the Animal Crossing Edition Switch which I've used almost exclusively for ACNH and I get lag at times. It's more noticeable when it's docked, too. The ads did say the game was "optimised" for handheld mode so I guess it makes sense but I think it's a poor excuse.


----------



## Pintuition (Jul 7, 2020)

It lags in my marketplace/cafe area all the time. I think I have too many items in that area but it's so hard..on one hand you want to decorate a space and make it look awesome, and on the other hand, it makes your game slow. It's only around there and not a big deal but it does bother me sometimes!


----------



## Sharksheep (Jul 7, 2020)

I got it when I had a ton of flowers and it was worse when it was super windy. It get around my shops now because I've moved my starter hybrids there as a holding place until I make my garden area


----------



## Jhine7 (Jul 7, 2020)

I've been fortunate to not experience any lag yet. I have been on other islands with lag, but they were some serious hoarders.


----------



## yoohamsta (Jul 7, 2020)

It lags whenever I run through the middle of my island but compared to other parts of my island it doesn't have as much stuff


----------

